# Finaly Found the Video with the Giant Mantis 20cm + ...



## SilentDeviL (Apr 26, 2013)

Is around 22min 20 second where u 'll see the mantis, If u don't want to see the complete video ..

My Point to the post is just to Clear the pic we saw 1yr back when People are saying is Fake ,So I 'm just trying to Prove the pic is real and not trying to judge who's holding it adult or a kid .....





That's one Big mantis .. lol ..

Here is another link If you want to see bigger ver of the Video . http://v.ku6.com/show/Nj7jm0r8NUfq7wtZ.html

http://player.ku6.com/refer/Nj7jm0r8NUfq7wtZ/v.swf


----------



## Mime454 (Apr 26, 2013)

It looks almost like a majuscula, but they don't get that big in captivity?


----------



## gripen (Apr 26, 2013)

This vid has been brought up before. Most people said it was a fake.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 26, 2013)

As for H. Majcusa .. My Friend in Australia said the Biggest one he saw was 13.2cm In the Sydney Museum the largest I have raised is 11.2cm .


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 26, 2013)

gripen said:


> This vid has been brought up before. Most people said it was a fake.


Look at the Video ur self I don't think is fake the mantis was moving ..... and I don't see a point form Discovery to make the Mantis Part of the Video fake ... Go Look at the Video not just the Pic I post , I agreed looking at the pic kinda looks fake , But after I saw the Video i don't think so .. Is located 22min 20 second


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 26, 2013)

That mantis is huge!!! What is the time on the video so i can see context.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 26, 2013)

Mvalenz said:


> That mantis is huge!!! What is the time on the video so i can see context.


Is located 22min 20 second when they chipped a big tree and started to collect Insect that came down with it .


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 26, 2013)

That thing is huuuuuge. It can feed a family of 4!!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 26, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> That thing is huuuuuge. It can feed a family of 4!!


Did u see the Video Mike lol ... I think that Mantis is like 20-25cm ..


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 26, 2013)

Macromantis for sure. I've seen even bigger than that before.


----------



## aNisip (Apr 26, 2013)

Can I get a link to the video or somethin pls? I can't find the actual vid....thanks Albert!


----------



## gripen (Apr 26, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Macromantis for sure. I've seen even bigger than that before.


Wrong continent... Please post pics of your bigger mantids.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 26, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Can I get a link to the video or somethin pls? I can't find the actual vid....thanks Albert!


Andrew here is the Link Enjoy http://v.ku6.com/show/Nj7jm0r8NUfq7wtZ.html


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 26, 2013)

Uhg actually the video didn't answer the main question which is what is the size of the person holding the mantis. We still don't know if the person holding the mantis is a full grown adult or a child.


----------



## gripen (Apr 26, 2013)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Uhg actually the video didn't answer the main question which is what is the size of the person holding the mantis. We still don't know if the person holding the mantis is a full grown adult or a child.


Exactly.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 26, 2013)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Uhg actually the video didn't answer the main question which is what is the size of the person holding the mantis. We still don't know if the person holding the mantis is a full grown adult or a child.


If u look at the Pic ... It looks like a adult to me from the arm .. But even if was a child he would be 10yr or older ... So the Mantis that was holding is easily over 20cm don't matter if is adult or child..

My focus was to show the Video so we know this Pic was not fake ... Not trying to prove who's holding the mantis.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 26, 2013)

gripen said:


> Wrong continent... Please post pics of your bigger mantids.


Male macromantis: http://s1310.photobucket.com/user/mantodea_brazil/media/macromantismale_zps484bdb4f.jpg.html

Female:


----------



## gripen (Apr 26, 2013)

That does not change the fact that Macromantis is a south American sp. And no Macromantis does not even get close to 20cm.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 26, 2013)

gripen said:


> That does not change the fact that Macromantis is a south American sp. And no Macromantis does not even get close to 20cm.


I suppose you've bred them for multiple generations and are an expert on the subject.

Macromantids hold the current world record for wingspan of mantids capable of flight. Males have an average wingspan of 17cm, and their body reaches about the same length. Females are even bigger.


----------



## gripen (Apr 26, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> I suppose you've bred them for multiple generations and are an expert on the subject.
> 
> Macromantids hold the current world record for wingspan of mantids capable of flight. Males have an average wingspan of 17cm, and their body reaches about the same length. Females are even bigger.


Well considering you did not even know what continent they lived on then I presume I know much more about them than you do. BTW females are actually smaller than males by length but are much bulkier.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 26, 2013)

BS


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 26, 2013)

Where does he video come from?People seem to be from Papua or New Guinea.Do you know?


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 26, 2013)

&lt;p&gt;gripen and Malakyoma,&lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;So is this the reason we don't have the chat room available right now? and I'm not saying you two! Because people can't agree to disagree or take into consideration that anything is possible regardless of the species? Sometimes things are outside of what's normal. I'm sure you both have your points but take it to a PM because things like this are a waste of my time and I'm sure I am not the only one who feels this way. I ask this out of respect not because I dislike either of you!&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## Meadow98684 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm a believer...when I was a child, I saw a big bee the size of beaver and for some reason I am 50 percent sure it wasn't a dream because I remember it so clearly and the exact location. But who knows.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 26, 2013)

.


----------



## gripen (Apr 26, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> &lt;p&gt;gripen and Malakyoma,&lt;/p&gt;
> 
> &lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;
> 
> &lt;p&gt;So is this the reason we don't have the chat room available right now? and I'm not saying you two! Because people can't agree to disagree or take into consideration that anything is possible regardless of the species? Sometimes things are outside of what's normal. I'm sure you both have your points but take it to a PM because things like this are a waste of my time and I'm sure I am not the only one who feels this way. I ask this out of respect not because I dislike either of you!&lt;/p&gt;


I was just correcting misinformation. I have great respect for Malakyoma as well but he should have checked his facts before posting.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 26, 2013)

Nikkko said:


> Where does he video come from?People seem to be from Papua or New Guinea.Do you know?


Nikko I went back to the Video the Location is *West Papua *


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 26, 2013)

Nikkko said:


> Where does he video come from?People seem to be from Papua or New Guinea.Do you know?


I think you're spot on. The men are wearing a koteka. You can probably identify the tribe by the way the direction/length that the koteka projects outward.

@albert: the video is so long! It's buffering really slow on my phone. I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 26, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> I think you're spot on. The men are wearing a koteka. You can probably identify the tribe by the way the direction/length that the koteka projects outward.
> 
> @albert: the video is so long! It's buffering really slow on my phone. I'll check it out when I get home.


NP Mike lol If you don't want to watch the Whole thing just fast forward to 22min 20second ..


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 26, 2013)

Macromantis is from South America...

Anyway the hierodula sp from New Guinea are...

H. aruana

H. biaka

H. ingens

H. kapaurana

H. monochroa

H. papua


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 26, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Macromantis is from South America...
> 
> Anyway the hierodula sp from New Guinea are...
> 
> ...


Do any of these species get that big?


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 26, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> Do any of these species get that big?


Obviously they must, but just HOW big is the question.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 26, 2013)

From the Video It does Look like a type of Hierodula sp ... but just not sure witch one ...


----------



## gripen (Apr 26, 2013)

Assuming it is real it could also be rhombodera sp.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 26, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> Do any of these species get that big?


don't know, i know just the names and locations. sorry


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok I have been checking around and it may be a new species.Lots of inverts from Papua/New Guinea remain unknown and yet to be discovered.Some recent scientific expeditions brought back many different sp from this Island.Most of those expeditions focused on the mountains area,really hostile places where many animals have never been observed by zoologists.

Anyway regarding the size of that mantis,it is possibly an example of Island gigantism....Also the biggest inverts species are found in this Oceanic area:Wetas,Phoebaticus,Heteropteryx,Extatosoma....and even the Giant Fijian long horned beetle(I would not expect to find the biggest beetle in the world living in these far islands...)

I am not sure it is that big though...because of the camera angle and the unknown exact size of the person holding that big mama,it can be confusing...Perhaps around 17 to 18cm would be a max...Which is still huge.

Last thing,I found this on Wikipedia about ^some tribes living out there:"Tribes of very short people are also found in the mountains of New Guinea"...small hands?haha.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 27, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> If u look at the Pic ... It looks like a adult to me from the arm .. But even if was a child he would be 10yr or older ... So the Mantis that was holding is easily over 20cm don't matter if is adult or child..
> 
> My focus was to show the Video so we know this Pic was not fake ... Not trying to prove who's holding the mantis.


I never thought the photo was faked though the big questions I remember around it were over the fact we can't see how big of a person is holding it and also the angle. I was hoping the video might have more information but alas it doesn't. The way the person is holding it the mantis is much closer to the lens than their body so it can also create the illusion of being larger than it really is. I'm not denying it could be an impressive specimen, but it is sadly hard to gauge the true size going off of what we have.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 27, 2013)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I never thought the photo was faked though the big questions I remember around it were over the fact we can't see how big of a person is holding it and also the angle. I was hoping the video might have more information but alas it doesn't. The way the person is holding it the mantis is much closer to the lens than their body so it can also create the illusion of being larger than it really is. I'm not denying it could be an impressive specimen, but it is sadly hard to gauge the true size going off of what we have.


agreed. too bad thats the best info i can fund i hope more sicentist would go there and find out the sp in that location.... they sure do look pretty big.. it is possivle wild mantis grow bigger due to the food they can get..


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 27, 2013)

Mantis are actually smaller in the wild.So I guess it is not its max possible size.Wonder if it flies....a flying fortress.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Apr 27, 2013)

target acquired. leaving for Papua/New Guinea tomorrow.


----------



## agent A (Apr 27, 2013)

isnt it possible that a child is holding that mantis?


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 27, 2013)

That was my conclusion the last time. :lol: ​ I'll have to find that thread.


----------



## gripen (Apr 27, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> That was my conclusion the last time. :lol: ​ I'll have to find that thread.


Hehhehehe. I remember that thread as well :stuart:


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes it is possible a child is holding it.That s why I was asking where these guys were from.

Men from Papua-New guinea are always strongly built(heavy chest,muscles...).Only children seem to be fatty when young.

Another thing,adult men can be body painted and wear an armlace all time.

I am aware these are not real evidence,as there is many different tribes out there,but all these liitle details make me think that you are right:A child is holding a big mantis.


----------



## hierodula (Apr 30, 2013)

Actually, if you look at the people more closely, you'll notice that some of the adult men are not muscular, and have some flab to them.


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 30, 2013)

hierodula said:


> Actually, if you look at the people more closely, you'll notice that some of the adult men are not muscular, and have some flab to them.


For what it's worth, that was my observation as well.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 30, 2013)

I've magnified the part with the mantis 10X with photoshop and under close scrutiny... I can tell you its a wind up toy... and upon further inspection it indeed was made in China! :lol:   

Nikkko is correct though, mantis tend to be larger in captivity due to being "spoiled brats" that eat much more than in the wild where it could be days or even weeks between eating.(I'm really surprised Gripen didn't ask "where's your proof" S Devil) Haha jk


----------



## gripen (May 1, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I've magnified the part with the mantis 10X with photoshop and under close scrutiny... I can tell you its a wind up toy... and upon further inspection it indeed was made in China! :lol:
> 
> Nikkko is correct though, mantis tend to be larger in captivity due to being "spoiled brats" that eat much more than in the wild where it could be days or even weeks between eating.(I'm really surprised Gripen didn't ask "where's your proof" S Devil) Haha jk


I love to play Devils Advocate with the Devil :innocent:


----------



## agent A (May 1, 2013)

i play devil's advocate with a hickory horned devil  

now there's a horned devil on my shoulder telling me to stab the angel on my other shoulder

OUCH!  

:tt2:


----------

